# 1957 Bolens Ridemaster



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Check out this tractor! 8hp, 925lbs, chain drive steering, adjustable rear tread 28-72", and an 83" turning radius!


----------



## Greg (Sep 16, 2003)

6'er,

Now that is one weird tractor. Have you, or anybody else actually seen one of these beasts?


----------



## BHLD (Sep 1, 2004)

yes i have!!!! I have one but i lack info on it....any help please..E-mail me at [email protected]


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Here's a link to some manuals

http://www.vgtcoa.com/Manuals.html


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

What exactly are you looking for? The engine was an 8hp B&S, that should be easy to find a manual on. As for parts for the tractor, that might be tougher. Things like bearings and wheels and tires should be easy enough. Have you checked yahoo groups to see if there is a group dedicated to the ridemaster? There probably is.


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

BHLD
OK I found a yahoo group for ridemasters. BUT PLEASE!! come back here and share the stories of your ridemaster with us as well as any restoration you may be planning. We would also love to see some pics! No matter what the condition.

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/ridemasterclub/


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Interesting looking machine! It looks like ergonomics was unheard of back then, but the tractor is probably built 5 times stronger than what is available today.


----------



## blackjackjakexx (Jun 26, 2004)

*ridemaster*

Hi guys,had a chance to buy one last month at an auction,must have taken a stupid pill that day,didn't bid on it,was very nice shape,went for $200.00,really kicking myself,sure wasn't thinking that night,oh well,see ya., Rick


----------



## aguysmiley (Jul 2, 2004)

Ouch....That hurts.


----------

